# New dio



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Just finished my latest dio,got my inspiration from a 1950’s gas station in Miami


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I don’t know why when i post pics it double prints


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I saw a bug report in the FAQs about double posting issues that is being addressed. I have been experienceing it as will with loading images. You can still edit up to 10 posts in 7 days where you can deleted the 2nd image. If you make a double post just use the report button or state it in the 2nd post to delele from the thread.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always used to get double prints when I dropped a roll of film off at the Photomat.


----------

